# Hanging vertically



## Orangesoda123 (Mar 19, 2021)

Hey everyone!

Probably opening a can of worms here. I have a 10.5 foot long wall that’s just under 8 feet tall. I’ve always tried to use longer sheets and hung horizontally in these situations to avoid butt joints, but in this case I can’t get anything longer than 8 footers into the room and even that’s tight.

I’ve never been good at finishing butt joints and I don’t hang drywall enough to get enough practice. Any issues with hanging vertically in this case? I’ll have 3 joints either way but vertically gets me tapered joints. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

I do enjoy hanging vertically as much as I can in most cases. Finishing is a lot easier, especially with a flatbox. On commercial sites, it is standard to hang vertically to avoid as many butts as possible, so you are in good company!
However, in some situations, hanging horizontally is a lot easier, which is probably why it is standard in residential.
Hope this helps!


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

good time to experiment with 'buttboards'...


----------

